# The Waterhorse [BluRay] review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51djD2EEIAL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *The The Waterhorse "Legend of the Deep" on BluRay review*

Bought this movie for our daughters 12th birthday party over the weekend. We had 20 people in our basement theater and all of us loved it! The story is very well done and is a total enjoyment to watch.

The movie is about how the Loch Ness monster came about and is told to a couple of American tourists by a gentleman (Brian Cox) in a pub after curiosity sets in after seeing some old photos of Loch Ness on a wall. 

The spectacular Scottish Highlands scenery in High Definition is amazing and is a defiant must have for your collection. This movie takes place during World War II and finds a boy named Angus (Alex Etel) just trying to get on with life who has a great fear of water.

The audio in this movie was fantastic and there are many many times where my new SVS PB13 Ultra shook the entire room with lows that are hard to describe. The TruHD soundtrack really pushed the limits of my system and had all of us smiling including my wife who loved the bass:bigsmile::hsd:

This movie is a great family addition to a BluRay or DVD library and is fantastic for kids over the age of 6. Even though it is rated PG I have no issue with younger kids seeing it with us parents around just be perpaird for some serious ground shaking lows throughout this movie.:5stars:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Watched it this past weekend... Excellent movie!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I wanna upgrade to Blu-Ray :hissyfit:


----------

